# Favorite plugging combo?



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

If there's one rod and reel I use more than any other, it's the plugging combo. It'll do in a pinch soaking bait for spring stripers, it'll throw for spanish macs, it works for throwing bottom rigs for spot and croaker, it'll even stand up to puppy drum. And, of course, it is my go-to when the schoolie stripers are breaking and I'm throwing plastics and plugs.

I had been using a Loomis 1023S with a Spheros, but I sold the rod because I hated not being able to turn my back on the thing every time I was on a pier.

So what's your favorite plugging setup around 8'-9'?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Flea..*

I'd say,if I had a goto rod that was semi inexpensive and "theft proof",it would have to be the 9' tica,throwing one to three ozs... I pair it up with a 3500 diawa capricorn.. This combo has caught some really nice fish of all species from stripers to alberts and a bunch inbetween as well as all kinds of bottom fish like spots,seamullet,and pompano...

The loomis is an excellent rod manufacteror,not familar with the rod you're talking there by number.. I do know this though,own a loomis troutrod and have for the last 7 or 8 yrs caught anything from trout and pups to some nice alberts with it.. They are so light with such good action,that would be a hard rod to pry from my hands when it comes to trout fishing...

Another favorite of mine,and again,not sure of numbers on the rod?? Rainshadow 8' spinning rod is a winner of a combo with the same 3500 diawa capricorn on it also...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Flea, I agree with Drumdum on the 9' Tica. 

Like you, I use a 9' rod more than all my other rods combined. I use that rod for bait, off the pier, snaggin' bunker, lures to stripers, ect. It's always with me. 

That Tica has done me right for several years now. It's rated 1/2oz-3oz, and I throw that rod with 3oz as hard as I can every time I toss a bottom rig. Not only will it get that rig OUT there, the rod hasn't snapped yet. And I've landed some nice fish with it, too. Yes, a couple of the guide rings popped out, but that's expected with the older Ticas. I understand the new Dolphin series has Fuji guides that solves this problem.

I got to thinkin' about how much I use a 9'er over the Winter. I decided to get the new Wheel's Reels 923 built. I've only thrown it twice since I got it - with 3oz. I spooled my 3500 Daiwia on the cast. I can't really comment on it yet, but I'll let ya know. So far, so good. The only concern I have is the tip, which is much softer than the Tica. That has me a little worried about continually throwing 3oz really hard. I'll have to get back to you on this. 

By the way, I put a Daiwa Tierra 3500 on it. Nice reel for the money with sealed drags and all. 

The only other rod of this type that's got my interest is the new Tsunami Airwave. It's rated 1oz-4oz, and looks very, very nice. Randy has some in his shop. Ya might want to see what he thinks of em.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Loomis 1023S is my go to with the Stradic for plugs under 1 1/2oz. Although on the Pier I use a Wild River ST Croix Very similar specs but not the same or close on it I have the Sedona. What I would look at would be the Salmon rods so you can toss the light stuff and throw the 1 to 1 1/2oz for bottom fishing. You may need to order one in since they are not stocked in this area(My Wild River was a Special order). Cdog got a Salmon rod and likes it as well. The Tica is a bit heavy for what I believe you are doing.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I like the feel my St. Croix Priemere and my father inlaws St. Croix Avid. Very light.


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*Combo*

Rainshadow 967 + Daiwa BG 30
Works for me.....


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Lami 1084 with a Daiwa Tournament SS2600
30# PowerPro with 30-40# fluoro leader.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Digger said:


> Cdog got a Salmon rod and likes it as well. The Tica is a bit heavy for what I believe you are doing.


Digger, I have the same rod as Cdog. To me, that's more of a trout rod for throwing between 1/4oz and 1oz. I wouldn't consider that a pluggin' rod unless you're throwing' Bombers, Mirrolures, and small jigs. 

For bottom fishin' and throwing heavy jigs/plugs, the Tica is much better, IMHO.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Newsjeff said:


> Digger, I have the same rod as Cdog. To me, that's more of a trout rod for throwing between 1/4oz and 1oz. I wouldn't consider that a pluggin' rod unless you're throwing' Bombers, Mirrolures, and small jigs.
> .


That is what he does with it, if I remember correctly.

I have 5 pluggin' rods. 2 for the lite stuff and 3 for the real plugs and jigs to 3oz.

The SUR1023S is rated 3/8oz to 1 1/2oz so I assume that is what he wants to replace. 

Oh Fenwick's rods smoke the TICA's in the 9-10 foot range.
http://www.fenwickfishing.com/prod.php?k=56346&sk=0&p=PURSSGS 100H-2

It is nice to hit the lesner tossing 2-3 oz jigs then walk outside and bomb mirrorlures with the same rod. But still not what he asked for.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> I'd say,if I had a goto rod that was semi inexpensive and "theft proof",it would have to be the 9' tica,throwing one to three ozs... I pair it up with a 3500 diawa capricorn.. This combo has caught some really nice fish of all species from stripers to alberts and a bunch inbetween as well as all kinds of bottom fish like spots,seamullet,and pompano...
> 
> The loomis is an excellent rod manufacteror,not familar with the rod you're talking there by number.. I do know this though,own a loomis troutrod and have for the last 7 or 8 yrs caught anything from trout and pups to some nice alberts with it.. They are so light with such good action,that would be a hard rod to pry from my hands when it comes to trout fishing...
> 
> Another favorite of mine,and again,not sure of numbers on the rod?? Rainshadow 8' spinning rod is a winner of a combo with the same 3500 diawa capricorn on it also...


Oh yeah I'm getting down with the sickness.
I just picked up a tica nine footer with a stratic 4000.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Digger said:


> Oh Fenwick's rods smoke the TICA's in the 9-10 foot range.
> http://www.fenwickfishing.com/prod.php?k=56346&sk=0&p=PURSSGS 100H-2
> 
> It is nice to hit the lesner tossing 2-3 oz jigs then walk outside and bomb mirrorlures with the same rod. But still not what he asked for.


Digger, I didn't mean to step on any toes. :redface: 

To be honest, I thought Flea wanted something to throw up to 3oz for bottom fishin' for spot, roundhead, croaker, ect. I just wanted to point out that the Shimano Clarus rod that Dog and I throw wouldn't do that. 

Hmmm. That Fenwick does look nice.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

You did not hit my toes, they curl real fast. I was just trying to point out what I thought he was looking for. I also did forget to mention that the GLoomis retails for 190. And I think he is looking for 60 to 100 for the price range for the rod, which several great rods that were suggested just blow out of the water.

The problem with the Tica is it will not throw the bottom end of what the Gloomis did. Also for spot 1-1 1/2 oz works for me. After that a BPS Ocean Master 10 works just fine or a Sealine-X for that matter.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Digger said:


> You did not hit my toes, they curl real fast. I was just trying to point out what I thought he was looking for. I also did forget to mention that the GLoomis retails for 190. And I think he is looking for 60 to 100 for the price range for the rod, which several great rods that were suggested just blow out of the water.
> 
> The problem with the Tica is it will not throw the bottom end of what the Gloomis did. Also for spot 1-1 1/2 oz works for me. After that a BPS Ocean Master 10 works just fine or a Sealine-X for that matter.


 I own a sealion X,never an oceanmaster... IMHO,the Tica has more "umph" to it when it comes to casting and fightin a fish.. That's just me though I like a faster tapered rod,and the diawa is more parabolic (probably misspelled like everything else I write ).. All of the above is JMHO...


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Plugs/Metal=*

Lamiglas XS 86 MS and a Penn Slammer 4600.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Kenny I understand about never on BPS. But they are very serviceable rods for the bucks involved, with better hardware than the Tica's. BPS sucks overall. But when they have what I want, that I can not find elsewhere what else is there to do. Buy the way BPS does not offer anything that I know of that fits this bill(shows what I know about what they carry) I'm sure they carry some Salmon rods which may do what he wants.


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

Tica also makes a 9' that is rated 1 to 6 . I played with it for about a hour trying different plugs , not a bad rod .


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Not a bad rod, Not a bad reel!*

Tica, Tica, Tica!
Okuma, Okuma, Okuma!
How about: Lamiglas, St. Croix or G-Loomis?
How about: Abu, Diawa, Penn, Avet or Shimano?

I use Lamiglas rods: very good!
I use Penn, Abu and Avet reels : very good!

These are not custom, but off the shelf and definitely affordable - aim higher!

:fishing: :fishing:


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

St. Croix Tidewater single pc. 8' with a Penn 360 Slammer loaded with 15lb. PowerPro. This is as long of a rod that I like to throw while wading at the Lesner. It's a light enough combo to throw all day and it's rated for 1/2 - 2 oz so it will handle either plugs or a 2 oz. cannonball. It will also handle 38" Stripers and probably more but that's all I've been lucky enough to load it with to date.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I have two, 9' daiwa emblem with a 3500 daiwa capricorn and a 10' daiwa interline with a 4500 daiwa capricorn.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm not sure if this is true or not, but I heard that Tsunami blank was a lami.


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

I hope I am not stepping on anyones toes, but I am looking for a tica setup and I know that fishbones let me toss his a while ago I can't remember if it was 8-9' er? 
But that is the rod that I am looking for. 
I was able to toss it a mile with a stingsilver and it was versatile enough for use on the pier with gotcha plugs. The 10'ers are just a tad to big for that application. I'd rather re-rig than keep up with several rods on the pier. 

Thanks for any help anyone can provide about the length of rod. 
The tsunamis are very very good and it reminded me of the tica. I heard Tica and Tsunami were the same blanks.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I used to have a 9' tica. I only fished the bay with it, so I used it for light bottom fishing. It would absolutely launch 3 ounces. 

But it was too sturdy for throwing 3/4 to 1 ounce lures in my opinion. 

I gave it to my brother to use down in Charleston when I thought I was moving to Wisconsin. Dumb move.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I have a 6'6" Sea Striker contour 3/8 to 2 oz spinning rod mated with a Diawa Laguna 4000 spooled with 14 lb Stren Extra Straight. I also have a 7 Ft. Team Diawa surf pole rated to 2 oz with the same type reel and spooled with the same line as the Sea Striker rod.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I think the comments from Newsjeff, Digger and Drumdum bring up a good point--there are few rods that can fling 3 oz. for spanish and toss bottom rigs a mile _and_ still handle the light stuff like Mirrolures and soft plastics.

That's what I loved about the Loomis--it cost an arm and a leg but it had a fast action for light lures, yet still had the spine to handle a couple of ounces when throwing for spanish or light bottom rigs. I may try to get my hands on a Tsunami, though I tend to hold off on the new stuff and pick it up from the hos when they decide to sell. :redface: 

Ya'll want to know the funny thing? The oldest rod I own is some POS I was given for my 14th or 15th birthday. I think Diawa made it, but I can't say for certain since the name has long since rubbed off. The ceramic guides in the tip are starting to groove, the wrap threads are coming loose, and the cork is rotting away. I've probably gone through four or five junker reels I put on and throw away every few years. But the action of that blank is absolutely what I'm looking for here. It's as good as the Loomis, with a little faster tip for flipping light stuff.

So I guess I should have been a little clearer. I want a rod with medium action but a fast tip. The Sealines are too fast all the way through the blank, while the Ticas I've fished (and that only counts the old style, not the Dolphin series which I have not fished) tend to be slow all the way up. My perfect plugging spinner would have a medium action, but a really fast tip past the last three guides. That way it can flip jigs but still have the spine for heavier stuff.

Good suggestions, all. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a Penn Captiva rod 8' and reel 5000 match set and it works great all the way around Plugs in the surf to Bottom rigs and the pier.. 

Really love it fighting schoolie Stripers like this past fall..


----------

